
Show HN: Wotop – Web on top of any protocol - nishit_nm
https://github.com/nishitm/wotop
======
ReactiveJelly
If you're tunneling SSH through HTTP, shouldn't it actually be "Any protocol
of top of web"?

Also interesting choice to use C++. I don't see the headers for Civet or
Mongoose, or even libcurl in the Makefile. Is it your own HTTP implementation
on both sides?

~~~
pxx
It doesn't really need to support the full HTTP spec given that both the
client and server are under its control... Any subset will do; all you really
need to do is respond with a 200 header.

------
clarry
I think I've used
[https://github.com/larsbrinkhoff/httptunnel](https://github.com/larsbrinkhoff/httptunnel)
(or another very similar tool) in the past to get around restrictive networks
that pass http traffic. That was more than a decade ago though.

------
txzenwozb
Currently Webrtc have to go thru TURN servers to achieve P2P calling on few
networks,

Can a similar thing be used to send them over http/https and have a js code on
receiving side, convert it into UDP Webrtc data, bypassing the need for a
costly TURN server

------
2pointsomone
What are the primary protocols that you envisioned this would be most useful
with?

~~~
nishit_nm
Mainly SSH, because in my college SSH outgoing/incoming traffic was restricted
But it can work with any TCP protocol thru HTTP

------
t0mmel
Fun project.

But isn’t this “just” a service bus with another name, that uses http for
transport ?

------
exabrial
Yes, but does it support:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_over_Avian_Carriers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_over_Avian_Carriers)

~~~
Mic92
Yes, but you would not need it since you could connect via SSH directly when
having IPoAC connectivity. The ping might suck though.

